# Sheet music apps



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been reading a little bit about these and wondering if anybody has any experience using them. The biggest name I've seen is forScore for iPad, but I am sure there are other apps available. These apps are generally build upon PDF files that either you download off line or from your own files, and have page turning features and built-in metronomes. How does one write rehearsal notes on something like this? Is the screen large enough to read? Could an app like this eventually replace written scores?


----------

